# Question: Slow USB transfer in ICS



## Italiandevil0505 (Aug 31, 2011)

I am running AOKP build 32 and I just noticed now that the usb transfer is super slow. I never really tested it out before. Is this a known ICS bug or did I do something wrong here.


----------

